# some pics from the last 3 days of our goose season



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

our first day out..









day 2









day 3.. some of the geese are turned because a very childish individual decided to play butcher and lop the heads off









the set up.


----------



## reeltime (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the spread picture. done right with a good hide I bet that is very deadly!!! Nice pics and hunts :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some sweet looking specks!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice shoot,nice specs~


----------



## DU870 (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a deadly looking spot/set up!


----------

